# Typing Spanish Accents



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

There are two basic ways to type accents on a non-Portuguese keyboard.

With a virtual keyboard Type Portuguese characters - online Portuguese keyboard

Or by typing in the asciii codes which might seem a little too much to remember.

But if you add "International English" to your languages then there are only ten fairly easy short cuts to remember.

I uploaded them to here ..

http://sdrv.ms/15gU5dO

If you're able to memorize them then they're easier to use than the virtual keyboard.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I just have 4 on screen keyboards options from MS that sit in my taskbar for when needed, so if I bring up Portuguese keyboard I just use mouse & cursor to type


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> I just have 4 on screen keyboards options from MS that sit in my taskbar for when needed, so if I bring up Portuguese keyboard I just use mouse & cursor to type


Do you have Portuguese on your computer keyboard?

I don't.

If not please explain a little more,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, couldn't cope with that my primary language is English (keyboard) then I have 4 language options as on screen keyboards that I can select from Taskbar as and when


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> No, couldn't cope with that my primary language is English (keyboard) then I have 4 language options as on screen keyboards that I can select from Taskbar as and when


Thanks. I have two sets of letters on my keyboard, one English and one Hebrew.

The Russians in Israel have three sets of letters ;-)

Michael


----------

